# Best exterior laser level



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

I've searched and didn't get the answer I was looking for. I have two jobs coming up. They are installing the banding and girder on piles for a new home. These homes will also have decks on them. Some will be attacked to piles others will have their own 4x4 or 6x6. I will be needing to take the measurement from the engineers POF and use that to make and cut the piles for banding. 

With that being said it's looking like a rotary laser will be best with a grade rod and detector. I will also like to use this level inside for cabinets, drop ceilings ect. 

I'm looking to keep this purchase under $1000 if possible. Otherwise unless I land more of these similar jobs I will just rent something. 

I've sorta checked into hilti and stabila but really need to stick with my top end budget or lower. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mikecocozza (Aug 18, 2011)

If you can push your budget to $1500, I highly recommend the PLS HVR505G


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Hilti is the bomb, green laser beam is much easier to see outside.
They aren't cheap, but you get what you pay for :thumbsup:


----------



## mikecocozza (Aug 18, 2011)

mikecocozza said:


> If you can push your budget to $1500, I highly recommend the PLS HVR505G


Correction. Looks like the price has dropped to $1200. This is a green laser as well. I would definitely go with a green laser whatever brand you go with.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Try looking at the Spectra Precision line...they have a few great products that should suit your budget and purpose.
We primarily use Hilti gear, but I used the Spectra rotary and 5 point at my previous job, and I recommend them to anyone looking for a good laser.
We used the 5 point and the rotary for setting all of our grades, foundation and column layouts; and then continued to use it for work on the inside of the building after the shell was complete.
I'll try to find the model numbers.

Check the ll300, 400, or 500. The 300 is on sale on Amazon right now for under $800, and I can only assume the price increases with each model number.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

a clear water hose, is the most accurate


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

mikecocozza said:


> Correction. Looks like the price has dropped to $1200. This is a green laser as well. I would definitely go with a green laser whatever brand you go with.


I'll take a look at that one


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

FramingPro said:


> Hilti is the bomb, green laser beam is much easier to see outside. They aren't cheap, but you get what you pay for :thumbsup:


Hilti are crazy expensive. My problem is it's hard for me to realize exactly what I need vs splurging for more then what I'd use haha


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

asevereid said:


> Try looking at the Spectra Precision line...they have a few great products that should suit your budget and purpose. We primarily use Hilti gear, but I used the Spectra rotary and 5 point at my previous job, and I recommend them to anyone looking for a good laser. We used the 5 point and the rotary for setting all of our grades, foundation and column layouts; and then continued to use it for work on the inside of the building after the shell was complete. I'll try to find the model numbers. Check the ll300, 400, or 500. The 300 is on sale on Amazon right now for under $800, and I can only assume the price increases with each model number.


Thank you. I will look into those models


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

hilti spinner with the card reader


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

sandshooter said:


> hilti spinner with the card reader


Huh?


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a CSTBerger Rotary level, with a detector, and it works fine. A green laser would be better though.

http://www.amazon.com/CST-57-ALHPKG...d=1386652837&sr=1-8&keywords=cst+berger+laser

It fits your budget too.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

redwood said:


> I have a CSTBerger Rotary level, with a detector, and it works fine. A green laser would be better though. http://www.amazon.com/CST-57-ALHPKG-Electronic-Leveling-Horizontal/dp/B000VZFIKQ/ref=sr_1_8?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1386652837&sr=1-8&keywords=cst+berger+laser It fits your budget too.


Thank you. Ill look into it. Anyone use and recommend n elevator tripod? The ones in the kits are too low to the ground. These houses will be roughly 8' off the ground.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Pacific Laser Systems PLS Elevator Tripod with Adjustable Height to 9-Foot 6-Inch
http://amzn.com/B001XURC0C

I just added it to my wish list. Has great reviews.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I would get a Topcon laser. Also you can clamps for the laser that attach to beams and piles. You can run you grade stick to use the top when you have a receiver attached so you do not have to set the laser too high. Make sure you get an auto lever laser you can just set it on top of a timber pile and use that. that usually how I set my elevation marks for pile cut off. I use MINGOLO PRECISION PRODUCTS, INC.174 South Main Street • Hackensack, NJ 07601 1-800-LEVEL UP for all my laser and transit needs.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Nac said:


> I would get a Topcon laser. Also you can clamps for the laser that attach to beams and piles. You can run you grade stick to use the top when you have a receiver attached so you do not have to set the laser too high. Make sure you get an auto lever laser you can just set it on top of a timber pile and use that. that usually how I set my elevation marks for pile cut off. I use MINGOLO PRECISION PRODUCTS, INC.174 South Main Street • Hackensack, NJ 07601 1-800-LEVEL UP for all my laser and transit needs.


I'll check into them too. Ill also PM you


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Love mine: http://www.amazon.com/Stabila-Weath...qid=1386724721&sr=1-1&keywords=stabila+rotary


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Cole said:


> Love mine: http://www.amazon.com/Stabila-Weather-Proof-Leveling-Rotating-LAR250/dp/B002KHNLSE/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1386724721&sr=1-1&keywords=stabila+rotary


Well that certainly seems nice however for the current work "load" I. Not sure I can justify the expense. I suppose I could if I picked up a few more though


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think they should make something for a laser rod to move the receiver easier. It would be nice to run the receiver up and down the story pole on a roller, to fine tune your elevation.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I think they should make something for a laser rod to move the receiver easier. It would be nice to run the receiver up and down the story pole on a roller, to fine tune your elevation.


That is true. They make the hand crank for the tripod. They should have something similar for the rod. 

I must say I'm having a hard time figuring out which is best laser will be best for me. Don't want to over buy on something I might not use so often.


----------

